# Digital Art



## 3Eggs (Aug 15, 2021)

Don't get angry if I ask, but is a digital art person really an artist or just a computer *Manipulator*?


----------



## Mullanphy (Apr 25, 2020)

No more or less an artist than someone who paints is just a brush & pigment manipulator.

Creation of art is in how the tools and techniques of the media are used. 

To verify, try your hand at Adobe's or Corel's painting software. I like CorelPainter, but there are others. The artist still has to decide what surface they will paint on, what brushes, colors/hues they will use, etc. Advantages include: 
No messes to clean up at the end of a session, 
No buying more and more paints when the tubes/tubs are empty or brushes when they wear out. 
No storage problems of completed works or materials, etc.

Because once the work is done, it can be replicated millions of times which, in my opinion, reduces the value of any piece.


----------



## vectorian (Sep 8, 2020)

Hi

First of all, I am not at all upset with your question.

What always surprises me with a question like this.
While in the art scene " Readymades, Marcel Duchand ",
" Silkscreens, Andy Warhol " and other Art Genres are long established.

Digital artists are accused of not being artists. Be it because they do
not paint "properly" or only manipulate photos. 

Especially when manipulating photos, many think that they would be able
to do the same. Then, in my opinion, they should just give it a try. I can say
it often looks easier than it is.

By the way, even with Picasso, people thought they could do it themselves.

These criticisms are all not new and have accompanied art history for
a very long time. But if the effect of "I can do that too" makes people more
interested in art or even start doing it themselves, I think that's actually a good thing.


----------



## susanpritchett (Oct 26, 2021)

Definitely He is also an artist. The work he is doing is called an art to design on computer. He knows how to design or to paint but he'll take the help of computer as a tool to art.


----------



## Kenny (Nov 5, 2021)

Photomanipulation is somewhat like collage art.


----------



## Pacher William (Dec 5, 2021)

Photo Editing Site，becomes art painting
Convert Picture to Drawing


----------



## CustomBronzeStatues (Dec 6, 2021)

Art is everything that show beauty and stimulates emotions. I do prefer working on materials but if anyone prefers works on picture is not less artist than me! Creativity has many shapes.


----------



## VeganPete (3 mo ago)

Each of these 1500 images were made by me in less than 30 seconds each, simply by typing a contextual description - took 3 days to make the complete album. It does take a bit of practice and there's a slight element of skill in wording it in a way that yields interesting results - but this Neural-Network/Deep-Dream method is almost definitely cheating, but it's also an art-form which is open to anyone with a web-browser, even kids can do it. The computer AI is definitely the artist in this case and the results definitely are artful, despite how easy and quick they are to create. It's also great for inspiration for painting/sketching and it's a very addictive process which is exciting; anticipating what the result will be - as 30% turn out trash trash and 70% are half-decent. I recommend everyone give it a try - either "Fractal Art", "Deep-Dream" or "Stable Diffusion"...

https://myalbum.com/album/gB4oknbXnLsKa3/








Artificial Intelligence painted this unique image for me in ~15 seconds.


----------



## Janique (6 mo ago)

Digital art is super hard to learn, it can takes hours upon hours to get one pice done and there is a huge learning curve. So yes, digital artists are artists


----------

